
Zoom is being looked at by New York AG for privacy practices - dredmorbius
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/zoom-is-being-looked-at-by-new-york-ag-for-privacy-practices-2020-03-30?mod=home-page
======
ctack
Seems like they're being unfairly picked on, but it makes sense that they're
under the spotlight. They're a massive a player at the moment. As a long time
user, I do wish them the best, but it's good to know that if they're doing
things right.

And as the old saw goes: "With great power... "

~~~
m-p-3
I wouldn't say unfair, they're sharing data with Facebook [1], and claim End-
to-End Encryption while it's not [2]. IMO they deserve to be looked at.

[1]: [https://metro.co.uk/2020/03/27/video-calling-app-zoom-
sharin...](https://metro.co.uk/2020/03/27/video-calling-app-zoom-sharing-data-
facebook-12464375/)

[2]: [https://theintercept.com/2020/03/31/zoom-meeting-
encryption/](https://theintercept.com/2020/03/31/zoom-meeting-encryption/)

~~~
numpad0
“Face it once you make it”

------
DyslexicAtheist
I have just reported them to the data protection officer in my member
state[1]. A list of contact addresses for individual EU countries can be found
here: [https://edps.europa.eu/data-protection/unsere-rolle-als-
aufs...](https://edps.europa.eu/data-protection/unsere-rolle-als-
aufsichtsbeh%C3%B6rde/other-entity_en)

[1] citing a list of 10 links from here
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=zoom&sort=byPopularity&type=story)
including this story

------
s_dev
Do Zoom have any offices or real presence in the EU?

Will be interesting to see how EU and US deal with similar infringments.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
they don't need an office in EU - GDPR is relevant as long as they're
processing EU citizen's data. Report them!

~~~
s_dev
It is relevent as long as they're processing EU citizen's data but the EU has
little in the way of enforcement till they setup in the EU or announce future
intentions to setup in the EU.

~~~
m-p-3
Businesses in the EU could be forced not to use Zoom services, cutting their
possibilities to expand further, and I guess some countries could decide to
block their services at the ISP level.

------
BiteCode_dev
So, the entire nation uses whatsapp and gmail, the services made by the
biggest data collectors on earth, known to have taken part of the PRIMS
program, that send record of said data to private 3rd party for analysis, to
have people inside abusing the access to that data, and they focus on zoom ?

I mean, it's good that people suddenly care about privacy, but it's like
raising awareness on acne while Covid19 is out there.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
please report them to your data protection officer the same way you'd report
any company including Apple/Google if they violate GDPR:
[https://edps.europa.eu/data-protection/unsere-rolle-als-
aufs...](https://edps.europa.eu/data-protection/unsere-rolle-als-
aufsichtsbeh%C3%B6rde/other-entity_en)

~~~
buboard
GDPR can't stop PRISM, in fact it explicitly allows govts to use data for
security purposes

------
MrBuddyCasino
"If you're on a Zoom call where the presenter is sharing their screen, Zoom
with snitch on you if you dare interact with another app on your computer
while that's going on. They call this "Attention Tracking"."

[https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1244750301975855104](https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1244750301975855104)

~~~
elliekelly
This reminds me of the “Fifteen Million Merits” episode of Black Mirror[1]
where people are either automatically charged to skip certain content or
forced to watch if they can’t afford to skip.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifteen_Million_Merits](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifteen_Million_Merits)

------
buboard
zoom's real problem right now is zoombombing. We re attending a quite big
virtual conference and bombing has become a huge issues in parallel sessions.

